# Good ladder for 18 ft high ceiling reach?



## BlueBSH

My entry way is 2 stories high and I need to do some finishing work at the top (crown molding mostly, and be able to get to a chandiler thats in a vaulted part at a 8/12 pitch) any recommendations on good ladders? Should I go with an extension ladder or a multi purpouse one (one that folds into different shapes) not sure if multi ones go that high though when straight? Also I need to reach to the ceiling.. should I get a 20ft max one or smaller? the ceiling I think is 18ft up from the floor... any suggestions? I'm not sure what to buy and my budget isn't too high for this... can't go above $200 probably...


----------



## troubleseeker

Seems like a 14' step ladder. This should allow you to stay on the second rung from the top, which is the highest safe working rung, and still reach the chandelier and 18' peak, but you will be reaching up. An extension ladder will not have anything to safely lean on at the peak for chandelier work. Before buying, check this using your own comfortable reach. You'll be pretty tight on the price, as big step ladders get fairly pricey, at least anything sturdy enough to be safe.


----------



## BlueBSH

I need to safely reach the ceiling box for the chandiler, would this still work? seems a little short or am I not looking at this right


----------



## Ron6519

You need a ladder like an "A" frame step ladder. An extension ladder needs to lean against something. If you look at a multipurpose unit, it will need to reach up at least 15-16' to safely work at 18'.
A simple search should tell you what's available. I think the Little Giant has a 30' unit, but don't know if it will "A" frame high enough for your needs.
Ron


----------



## 52Caddy

I use an extension ladder on my entry, I also have the soft rubber covers for the upper ends. My entry is fairly small at the floor, so I wouldn't have much room for a stepladder. Keep an eye on Craigslist for a used ladder. I got my Werner 300# 24' extension ladder for $100. Good luck!


----------



## user1007

$200 is going to be the tricky part I fear and you don't want to skimp. The Little Giant system is still like $300 for the basic small unit I think? Decent stepladders have gotten more and more expensive. Something like 70 percent of the cost goes to legal fees and liability insurance by the way. Ladders remain the number one source of household injuries. 

Definitely watch Craig's List or your local paper if you get one. You might think about renting or borrowing one if it is not something you will use often. Can you bribe a school or church janitor or something?

Also make sure you have enough room on the floor to expand a tall step ladder to the locking position. It will not be safe if you cannot and you may have to use an extension ladder as one poster ahead of me did. Not ideal.


----------



## nap

sdsester said:


> Ladders remain the number one source of household injuries.
> l.


that is incorrect. The ladder isn't the source of the injury. It's the dummy that does not follow safety precautions or uses it improperly

I have never seen a ladder accident that was the ladders fault when proper procedure and due regard for the condition of the ladder was followed.

Blue, how big is the floor space and how close do you need to get to the wall and how far from the wall.

step ladders, extension ladders, trestle ladders all have their uses but they also have their limitations.


----------



## BlueBSH

nap said:


> that is incorrect. The ladder isn't the source of the injury. It's the dummy that does not follow safety precautions or uses it improperly
> 
> I have never seen a ladder accident that was the ladders fault when proper procedure and due regard for the condition of the ladder was followed.
> 
> Blue, how big is the floor space and how close do you need to get to the wall and how far from the wall.
> 
> step ladders, extension ladders, trestle ladders all have their uses but they also have their limitations.


 
The chandiler is on the angled part of the ceiling, could an extension ladder rest against that? that would get me right by the light and box.... its not too far from the wall either..... the other side where i need to do finishing work there is a wall the entire way up... the entire room is 13x15 there is pretty much a place to lean against on all parts that would need worked on


----------



## Giles

Whatever type ladder you decide on, get the best weight rating you can afford. There is a big difference in the stability, especially working from the top, between the 250# and the 300#.


----------



## nap

I do not like to put extension ladders on cathedral ceilings. I have but I don't like it. As you climb the ladder, it flexes and due to the angle, it can do some spooly things.
if you can put the ladder against the wall and work backwards (another not favorite of mine), that would be your call.


Honestly, for $200, about the best thing I can suggest is renting a ladder or scaffold. A 14' ladder has a top usable step at 12' so that would get you to 18'. scaffolding would be tougher as it is generaly 5' height so 3 would make the TOP of the scaffold at 15' and you are supposed to have a side rail at (I think) 42" so that is only about 11 or 12 feet, at best. really need a bit more height and if you put the planks or platform higher, you do not have a proper height guardrail. there are remedies available for that though



I don't know if this would interest you but these are handy little things. Obviously it would be a rental situation only. I don't know if it will show up with prices but if it does, those are for an area near me. They may or may not be the same in your area:

http://www.sunbeltrentals.com/equipment/category.aspx?id=1210


----------



## oh'mike

-----RENT A SCAFFOLD-----Why own it for a one shot job?

Much safer IMO


----------



## tpolk

you can rent a large step that then has a vertical section in the middle for tall ceilings. They can be a little awkward but i have used them with a body harness hooked to the rungs for stability, you may be able to rent for a long weekend with just a one day charge. I would suggest an extra set of hands for setup and as spotter/cutman


----------



## nap

tpolk said:


> you can rent a large step that then has a vertical section in the middle for tall ceilings. They can be a little awkward but i have used them with a body harness hooked to the rungs for stability, you may be able to rent for a long weekend with just a one day charge. I would suggest an extra set of hands for setup and as spotter/cutman


that would be a trestle ladder. functional but oh so much fun. Think of being on an extension ladder but straight up in the air.


----------



## tpolk

they are trippy


----------



## BlueBSH

nap said:


> that would be a trestle ladder. functional but oh so much fun. Think of being on an extension ladder but straight up in the air.


I was just looking at those, I don't know what scares me more, those or an extension ladder *LOL* angle then straight up seems wierd to me


----------



## nap

Oh, trust me. Straight up is weird. I have used attached ladders to go up many buildings but that was just to get to the roof. When you are on a straight up ladder trying to work, it give a new meaning to clinching.

there is a trick that a lot of guys can do. When I do it, I get stuck and getting out is very difficult buy basically, you put one leg through the ladder and then hook your foot on a rung or the side rail. You stand on the one leg you did not put through the ladder..

My leg goes to sleep real fast and since I am not the lightest guy, it puts a lot of pressure on the back of my knee and becomes painful quite quickly.

You have to be quite comfortable working on ladders to use a trestle and especially if you use that trick.

personally, I like scaffolding or the one man lift I linked to. Hard to beat:

going up <push button>

going down <push button>


----------



## AmateurDIY

Recently, I bought a Tripod Ladder made by a new ladder company called -----. The ladder system is amazingly light weight and compact. I have used it to change light bulbs at 18' high ceiling. It works great for me and you may go to their web site at REMOVED for more info.:thumbsup:


----------



## Proby

AmateurDIY said:


> Recently, I bought a Tripod Ladder made by a new ladder company called ----. The ladder system is amazingly light weight and compact. I have used it to change light bulbs at 18' high ceiling. It works great for me and you may go to their web site at REMOVED for more info.:thumbsup:


Who wants to take bets that the IP of this poster resolves to Troy, Michigan- home of the ---- company?


----------



## mserrino

Rent an aerial lift, it's like $100 for a day and well worth it. http://www.55rental.com/laddersliftsandhoistrentalaeriallifts-c-74_76.html


----------



## BlueBSH

mserrino said:


> Rent an aerial lift, it's like $100 for a day and well worth it. http://www.55rental.com/laddersliftsandhoistrentalaeriallifts-c-74_76.html


A lift inside a finished house..... kinda well.... overkill


----------



## kwikfishron

I can rent this for $45 a day $160 a week at my local rental place. It’s perfect for vaulted interiors.
http://www.scaffoldframe.com/Snappy_Multipurpose_Scaffolding_p/mpss6.htm


----------



## kwikfishron

nap said:


> Oh, trust me. Straight up is weird. I have used attached ladders to go up many buildings but that was just to get to the roof. When you are on a straight up ladder trying to work, it give a new meaning to clinching.
> 
> there is a trick that a lot of guys can do. When I do it, I get stuck and getting out is very difficult buy basically, you put one leg through the ladder and then hook your foot on a rung or the side rail. You stand on the one leg you did not put through the ladder..
> 
> My leg goes to sleep real fast and since I am not the lightest guy, it puts a lot of pressure on the back of my knee and becomes painful quite quickly.
> 
> You have to be quite comfortable working on ladders to use a trestle and especially if you use that trick.
> 
> personally, I like scaffolding or the *one man lift* I linked to. Hard to beat:
> 
> going up <push button>
> 
> going down <push button>


The problem with the lifts is even the small ones weigh about a thousand pounds. How much weight do you want rolling on your finished floors?


----------



## SPS-1

I feel for you, dude. My cathedral ceiling is only 12' high, but painting some trim around the ceiling fan made me real nervous. Even 12' feels high when you are up there. Standing 2 steps from the top of a stepladder that high would make a lot of people very uncomfortable. At one point I had the use of a scaffold, and that was the most secure that I felt. See if you can rent a scaffold.


----------



## gregzoll

If it was me, and I needed to do something that high, I would rent scaffolding.http://www.liftproducts.com/liftcarts/mml.html


----------

